# Knife Advice



## Quietstorm (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey guys, looking at a new Santoku & Nakiri knife and wondering if anyone here has any experience or heard any knowledge on JIKKO Knives from Sakai Japan.? 
There are 2 different versions, one is VG10 Core and 17 layer damascus, and the other is VG1 Stainless double edge.

Any thoughts on any of their products would be most helpful. Cheers.![/SIZE]


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Just wondering what makes you want both a nakiri and a santoku. Better have one good chef's knife, a 240mm gyuto.
And why Damascus? Doesn't benefit to performance, makes good sharpening tricky, looks terrible after some use, requires a lot of work after thinning, as sanding and re-etching.
And VG-10 wouldn't be my first choice of a stainless steel.
What makes your choice limited to those Jikko knives?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with @benuser that a nakiri plus a santoku is silly from a functional standpoint.

Damascus is something some people like, others don't; if you're willing to pay for the look and go to a lot of trouble to keep it pristine, I guess that's fine.

The other knife confuses me: what does "double edge" mean? Can you post a link to the website where you found these knives?


----------



## Quietstorm (Aug 26, 2018)

The Santoku is for me and the Nakiri is a gift

Here's the VG1 steel. https://kazsknifeonline.com.au/coll...finish-18cm-with-magnolia-buffalo-horn-handle

Here's the Damascus one.
https://kazsknifeonline.com.au/coll...e-feuille-santoku-damascus-with-hammer-finish

There is a Ginsan version also but it's a bit pricey.


----------



## kronin323 (Apr 11, 2018)

I would guess by "double edge" he means a bevel on both sides but actually if you dig into the details they are both like that, Western-style Japanese knives.

To the OP, between those two choices VG-10 is significantly better than VG-1. My personal experience with VG-1 in a kitchen environment, I would not care to repeat. And, as said, the "Damascus" pattern is strictly decoration, has no real functional value.

But that said, take a deep breath, hold it, and count to 10. But then half a dozen people here will have chimed in saying for that money you're better off investing in high-carbon steel instead of stainless. And that's true. But also high carbon requires a little more attentive maintenance that, though not particularly difficult, isn't the best fit for everybody. YMMV.


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

kronin323 said:


> I would guess by "double edge" he means a bevel on both sides but actually if you dig into the details they are both like that, Western-style Japanese knives.
> 
> To the OP, between those two choices VG-10 is significantly better than VG-1. My personal experience with VG-1 in a kitchen environment, I would not care to repeat. And, as said, the "Damascus" pattern is strictly decoration, has no real functional value.
> 
> But that said, take a deep breath, hold it, and count to 10. But then half a dozen people here will have chimed in saying for that money you're better off investing in high-carbon steel instead of stainless. And that's true. But also high carbon requires a little more attentive maintenance that, though not particularly difficult, isn't the best fit for everybody. YMMV.


Hold you breath and count to 30 and you'll have 10 new knife recommendations


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL. ... I was going to support you and your choices of knife styles ... until I saw your pics. That is crazy $$$ for either one of those. I use my santoku more than me chef's knife. I don't really know why. I just grab it first. I use my nakiri for vegetables and making really clean slices on tuna and expensive meats. Unless you just want a nakiri just to have one ... you really don't need one. There are however ... some nice inexpensive choices available.


----------



## Quietstorm (Aug 26, 2018)

Iceman these are Australia dollars not sure if you realise. 
I haven’t bought any Japanese style kitchen knife before and most seem around this price entry and up. 

As for The Damascus style I’m not fussed about it for any reason it’s just the style they had at this particular outlet. 
Being in Australia there doesn’t seem to be a great deal of different brands that I could find.


----------



## kronin323 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have to agree, as much as I admire and enjoy using an 8" chef's for GP, I find myself grabbing my 7" santoku as my main go-to and don't really know why...


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm assuming you're in Ozz.
Check out http://www.knivesandstones.com an aussie retailer with a larger selection.

JIKKO are quite big in Japan I believe, not so well known outside.
The links you provided look to be quite good prices for those knives.
Haven't tried VG1, but VG10 is ok. Lot's of people don't like it, but my experience of it is ok.
You can get better bang for your buck, but they are solid knives.
If you want damascus then go for it. No added value in knife performance, but I like it


----------



## Quietstorm (Aug 26, 2018)

kevpenbanc said:


> I'm assuming you're in Ozz.
> Check out http://www.knivesandstones.com an aussie retailer with a larger selection.
> 
> JIKKO are quite big in Japan I believe, not so well known outside.
> ...


Awesome I'll check that site out, I couldn't find many options so thanks.

Here's a link to the other version Jikko has, it's a bit pricey for me but myb worth the extra dollars.

Appreciate everyone's thoughts thanks!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like that OEM blade that everyone has? If you really want it get it cheaper here https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...oducts/jck-natures-gekko-series-santoku-190mm


----------

